# NO LONGER ON SPEAKING TERMS WITH DONKEY



## krissy3 (Oct 6, 2008)

My husbands 30 year old donkey did a horrible thing today . Please help me with advise . I will make it short and to the point

donk 30 years old (jealious type)

mini shetland ponys 3 years old , one mare ( the alpha) one gelding ( buddy with mare)

NEW filly AMHA , small boned refined only 2 days here.

separated the new yearling filly in tack room of stall with small door, so others can sniff, but not hurt eachother. The rest of the stall is without partitions and the donkey is with the shetlands no problem

feeding separatly, and in day they are alll out in a large pasture , 2 acres or so. Donkey showed no interest all weekend , even acted a little afraid of her , and filly was pinning her ears back at him.

This morning I saw from a window that the evil donkey had her by the withers and was dragging her through the pasture. She was running away from him , but he is bigger and had her neck in his mouth. I freaked (naturally) ran out there, grabbed the donkey by the nose and isolated him. I called the vet, took a swig of Jack Daniels (shakey hands and all) and waited. The filly is fine , a little swelling , has been given a shot for cuties, and creme for swelling. She is terrified of Willy the donkey. The Donkey is separated now , and I tell you I wanted the vet to euthanise him, but myhusband is also thick skulled, and wouldnt let me do it. Husband is furious with me , for over reacting , I hate my husband for not understanding my fears, and I will never speak to that horrid Donkey again. He is sleeping outside, and will live in isolation for the rest of his life. my husband wont give him away either, and says that it wont happen again, and that he is just jealious. What do I do???????

Now Donkey is passive , and knows that mom is very mad, but i am beyond mad... I am no longer his mom!

Is this a normal thing for a donkey? will he ever be allowed to be with the others? This will be a long night for the neighborhood with him separated from everyone else, he will brey all night. FYI we live in the swiss alps.Switzerland , so I cant just call a rescue center,we dont have them here. Just farmers , and no one wants him, thats why I was stuck with him. And to be fair , he probably felt special until she came .





Please help willy NOT be euthanised. I hate to see him isolated for the rest of his life.


----------



## Charley (Oct 6, 2008)

Is there another animal you could put in with him....like a goat or another donkey? I would find something that he would get along with.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 6, 2008)

This is common behavior with some jacks that have been gelded later in life, usually they hold them by the neck area, it is the jacks way of getting the jenny in the "mood"



for breeding, and some can become VERY aggressive during this time. But, at 30 years old and Willy being in with your mare, I would think it was just his way of showing domiance over the new one (with a dash of a jelous donkey too) if you do have to put them back in together I would be there to supervise for awhile, and reintroduce them very slowly, letting Willy know you love him just as much as the new one, possible keeping him on a lead while you are letting the new one run around and sniff him. Watch his reaction, and pinning of ears and let him know you mean business and fast, that you wont accept that kind of behavior. Is it possible to seperate a small area for your new one, and let them meet thru a fenceline? That would probably be your safest bet. I had this problem with a hinny a few years back, but he eventually learned the girls were all his friends and he gets along great with all of them now. He was gelded late, at the age of 4 years, and he is now 7, and in with 28 mini mares, and 4 jennys, with no problems. Glld luck and let us know how things are going. Corinne


----------

